# Voir ce qui se passe sur un PC de mon réseau wifi ?



## Nicofieu (23 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour

voilà j'ai un réseau wifi via airport express, je suis sous iMac et j'ai installé Remote desktop qui me permet d'observer et controler mon Macbook dans la maison.

Maintenant, je voulais savoir s'il était possible également de voir ce qui se passe sur un PC (avec Vista) qui est connecté sur mon réseau wifi (avec clé que j'ai donné)

Merci

a++


----------



## Ironfalcon (23 Juillet 2008)

Nicofieu a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> voilà j'ai un réseau wifi via airport express, je suis sous iMac et j'ai installé Remote desktop qui me permet d'observer et controler mon Macbook dans la maison.
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour ^^, 

il te suffit simplement d'installer un serveur VNC sur ton vista (par exemple UltraVNC) et un logiciel client comme Chicken of the VNC sur ton iMac 

NOTE : je ne sais pas si Apple Remote Desktop ne peut pas faire office de client VNC standard, ne l'ayant pas .


----------



## Nicofieu (23 Juillet 2008)

Ironfalcon a dit:


> Bonjour ^^,
> 
> il te suffit simplement d'installer un serveur VNC sur ton vista (par exemple UltraVNC) et un logiciel client comme Chicken of the VNC sur ton iMac
> 
> NOTE : je ne sais pas si Apple Remote Desktop ne peut pas faire office de client VNC standard, ne l'ayant pas .



merci pour cette réponse rapide !

maintenant tu sais si j'installe donc ultravnc sur le vista, c'est un truc que je devrai lancer à chaque session pour aller voir à distance de mon iMac ou une fois installé c'est bon ?


----------



## antro (23 Juillet 2008)

Il te suffit d'installer UltraVNC en mode service et démarré automatiquement. 
A chaque démarrage de ton PC, tu y aura accès. (C'est la conf que j'ai chez moi en ce moment !)


----------



## Ironfalcon (23 Juillet 2008)

Nicofieu a dit:


> merci pour cette réponse rapide !
> 
> maintenant tu sais si j'installe donc ultravnc sur le vista, c'est un truc que je devrai lancer à chaque session pour aller voir à distance de mon iMac ou une fois installé c'est bon ?


 
surtout lors de l'instalation vérifie bien que l'option UltraVNC server est coché (sinon il va t'installer que le client) Note : évite lors de l'instalation de toucher au case ou c'est marqué "ajouter au registre de démarrage, service lancé au démarage" et tout, ca na jamais marché ces options chez moi. 

normalement il va te le lancer a chaque démarrage de ta machine. Si non , va voir dans les options ou va mettre le raccourci du server (c'est une icone bleu avec un oeil) dans Démarrer-> tous les programmes -> demarrage

voili voilou


----------



## CBi (23 Juillet 2008)

Remote Desktop Connection (logiciel fourni par Microsoft pour le Mac) fonctionne très bien pour moi.


----------



## Nicofieu (23 Juillet 2008)

CBi a dit:


> Remote Desktop Connection (logiciel fourni par Microsoft pour le Mac) fonctionne très bien pour moi.



salut

j'ai installé ceci qui semble + "user friendly" mais je suis un peu une tuile en réseau etc...

j'ai installé et il me demande de me connecter quelque part

Alors je rentre l'adresse IP de mon pc (que je récupère via la cmd ipconfig ?) et là il me dit qu'il ne sait pas se connecter peut etre pcq mon pc n'accepte pas les connexions à distance...oui mais voilà on règle ca ou dans windows ?siffle

Et est-ce que la technique de connection à l'adresse IP est correcte ?

merci


----------



## antro (23 Juillet 2008)

Quelle version de Vista tu as ?
D'après le site de M$, ça ne marche que sur celle ci (voir là):


Windows Vista                             Business
Windows Vista                             Enterprise
Windows Vista                             Ultimate
Par exemple pour moi qui suis sur XP Home, ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Nicofieu (23 Juillet 2008)

antro a dit:


> Quelle version de Vista tu as ?
> D'après le site de M$, ça ne marche que sur celle ci (voir là):
> 
> 
> ...



ah ca doit etre pour ca alors, c'est le vista de base qui était préinstallé dans le notebook...zut


----------



## Ironfalcon (23 Juillet 2008)

Nicofieu a dit:


> ah ca doit etre pour ca alors, c'est le vista de base qui était préinstallé dans le notebook...zut


 
go ultraVNC, une fois mi, tu peux installer nimporte quel client VNC sur nimporte quelle plateform pour y acceder, ca va te prendre 1 minute a installer.


----------

